# Selecta Polo



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

http://polo-land.fr/selecta


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

I like the Polo but are there sites for Golf Mk1's also?


----------



## olipirate (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Selecta Polo (Wolfsburgstore)*

this thing is ace. now i want a squareback even more..


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Selecta Polo (olipirate)*

fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

thats really cool


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

good stuff....


----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Selecta Polo (Wolfsburgstore)*

My Grandpa has a polo
















Only had interior pic of it







Lol its like a 97 with 40,000 km on it.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

too bad it isnt in english


----------

